# Smoked Spicy Maple Pecans



## xray (Jan 3, 2020)

As part of a gift exchange with 

 tx smoker
, I received a nice hefty bag of Texas sized raw pecans. I'm a pecan lover so this was a welcome surprise.  I figured I'd make a quick glaze and throw them in the smoker.

_*Smoked Spicy Maple Pecans*_

1lb. Raw Pecans
1/2 cup real Maple Syrup
1/2 tsp. Tx Smoker's Delayed 14yr Death Pepper Blend
Salt

Here's the Pecans. I would guess this is over a pound.







Mix 1/2 cup of Maple Syrup with 1/2 tsp. of the pepper blend. I microwaved this in 15 second intervals for about 45 seconds total. This stuff sure has a kick to it!






Add maple syrup/pepper mix to Pecans and coat well. I planned on mixing only a little at a time to figure out how much I needed...but I ended up using the entire 1/2 cup.






Next, the coated pecans were laid out flat on Q-Matz and sprinkled with a good dose of fine Kosher sea salt:






Into the smoker at 250F. I used a mix of hickory and apple smoke.  I smoked these for about an hour until the Pecans were no longer tacky. I munched a couple as I went along for quality control.






Once cool, place into an air tight container and enjoy!






Man, these came out pretty tasty! Just that 1/2 tsp. of dried pepper really gives these a nice kick! You notice that it's there in the back of the throat. My wife would enjoy these until she gets that one pecan that has just a little bit of extra zing to it, and then it's game over for her.

I actually planned to use these in a salad I'd like to make in a few days, but with the way I've been munching on these, I just hope there's some left.

Thanks for looking,

Joe


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Jan 3, 2020)

Looks great!
Good thing you did the quality control.


----------



## xray (Jan 3, 2020)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> Looks great!
> Good thing you did the quality control.



Thanks Buckeye! Yeah I watched them and tasted them as I went along to my liking. Some of the pecans at the edges were starting to turn pretty dark. I guess I found all the hotspots in my smoker now.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 3, 2020)

The pecans look great Joe! Love stuff with a nice added kick to it. Will have to add this to my ever growing listing of things to try out. Thanks for sharing the recipe!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 3, 2020)

Very nice xray....surprised that Robert shipped his nuts...

Crap I was going to send him some candied pecans for a thank you for the olive oil he sent....looks like I have to think of something else now.

Maybe prickly pear gummies. 

John


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 3, 2020)

Man those are a home run!! I love pecans too.


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 3, 2020)

Great looking pecans there Joe!! Of course I had no idea what you might do with them or if you even liked pecans. I tried to send some stuff that was Texas based and I guess I it at least one nail on the head. Glad you're enjoying them and love your approach!!



Smokin' in AZ said:


> Very nice xray....surprised that Robert shipped his nuts...



John...you don't even want to go there my friend. We have had a PM chat going that's covered why my nuts are on his smoker, where they are going after the come off the smoker (Joe has already told you that), the color of my nuts, and the fact that he's planning to get a butt on this weekend.

Kinda starting to wonder,
Robert


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 3, 2020)

they look great Joe, i'd be eating those like popcorn though!


----------



## xray (Jan 3, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> The pecans look great Joe! Love stuff with a nice added kick to it. Will have to add this to my ever growing listing of things to try out. Thanks for sharing the recipe!



Thanks John! The ever growing list grows faster than I could complete it. 



jcam222 said:


> Man those are a home run!! I love pecans too.



Thanks jcam, we love pecans around here too! I wonder how these would taste in the pecan caramel cheesecake my wife makes?



Smokin' in AZ said:


> Very nice xray....surprised that Robert shipped his nuts...
> 
> Crap I was going to send him some candied pecans for a thank you for the olive oil he sent....looks like I have to think of something else now.
> 
> ...





tx smoker said:


> Great looking pecans there Joe!! Of course I had no idea what you might do with them or if you even liked pecans. I tried to send some stuff that was Texas based and I guess I it at least one nail on the head. Glad you're enjoying them and love your approach!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the laughs guys! As much as I like you guys, you'll get no second look from me! 

PS- No butt here, I think that's Smokin'Vol.


----------



## xray (Jan 3, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> they look great Joe, i'd be eating those like popcorn though!



Thanks Jim, that's kinda the problem I'm having right now. I would like to save a few for later.


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 3, 2020)

xray said:


> PS- No butt here, I think that's Smokin'Vol.



You are correct. My mistake.

OOPS!! Al lot of irons in the fire,
Robert


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 3, 2020)

Those look awesome! My aunt and uncle sent me some of there homemade maple syrup from northern Michigan for christmas. I may have to give this a try and send a bag back to them.  Like!


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 3, 2020)

xray said:


> As part of a gift exchange with
> 
> tx smoker
> , I received a nice hefty bag of Texas sized raw pecans. I'm a pecan lover so this was a welcome surprise.  I figured I'd make a quick glaze and throw them in the smoker.
> ...


We love pecans and yours look great.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 3, 2020)

Very nice. Sounds delicious


----------



## xray (Jan 4, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Those look awesome! My aunt and uncle sent me some of there homemade maple syrup from northern Michigan for christmas. I may have to give this a try and send a bag back to them.  Like!



Thanks Sowsage, they would make a great gift. I bet that homemade syrup is good stuff!



Hawging It said:


> We love pecans and yours look great.



Thanks Hawg, I'm quite fond of them myself. My wife had to hide the container from me this morning. 



TNJAKE said:


> Very nice. Sounds delicious



Thanks Jake! They were pretty good, much better than the store bought candied pecans.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 4, 2020)

xray said:


> Thanks Sowsage, they would make a great gift. I bet that homemade syrup is good stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!! Kinda like Lay's potato chips! Ya can't eat just one! Or 30!!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 27, 2021)

xray said:


> As part of a gift exchange with
> 
> tx smoker
> , I received a nice hefty bag of Texas sized raw pecans. I'm a pecan lover so this was a welcome surprise.  I figured I'd make a quick glaze and throw them in the smoker.
> ...


Those are some great looking Pecans.  I sure hope we get some this year.


----------



## xray (Jul 27, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Those are some great looking Pecans.  I sure hope we get some this year.



Thanks! This reminds me I have a large bag we got from Sam’s to use up.

How’s the growing conditions this year for them in TX?


----------

